
Harry Huskey has died - snake117
https://www.nytimes.com/2017/04/20/us/harry-huskey-dead-computer-pioneer.html
======
orsenthil
His accomplishments are enormous. Thank you for brining this up nytimes!

* Dr. Huskey worked with Mr. Turing at the British National Physical Laboratory and was chief of machine development at the Institute for Numerical Analysis, part of the United States Bureau of Standards.

* He taught from 1954 to 1967 at the University of California, Berkeley, where he led research into computer language.

* In 1967 he joined the founding faculty of the computer and information science program at the University of California, Santa Cruz.

RIP, Dr. Huskey.

~~~
indogooner
Dr. Huskey was also instrumental in setting up of Computer Center at IIT
Kanpur as part of Kanpur Indo-American Programme. The bullock cart being used
to transport the IBM 1620 computer[1] is part of IITK folklore now. [1]
[https://www.cse.iitk.ac.in/users/amit/books/subbarao-2008-ey...](https://www.cse.iitk.ac.in/users/amit/books/subbarao-2008-eye-
for-excellence.html)

~~~
jacquesm
Amazing picture, thank you.

------
jacquesm
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Harry_Huskey](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Harry_Huskey)

~~~
chaostheory
[http://www.theymadethat.com/people/xp89en/harry-
huskey](http://www.theymadethat.com/people/xp89en/harry-huskey)

------
jmspring
His office at UCSC was just a couple of doors down from that of Glen Langdon
(my advisor) during my tenure there. I only got to listen/talk to him a couple
of times. A loss and an interesting guy.

Husked Langdon Huffman

UCSC had some interesting founding individuals.

------
lsh
“Harry basically lived through and participated in the entire span of the
history of electronic computing.”

black bar, guys?

~~~
ebcode
seconded.

~~~
MarkMMullin
agreed

------
joestr87
"Harry Huskey, Pioneering Computer Scientist, Is Dead at 101"

Only 5 years old? Yeesh that's young.

